# "newt" is unable to install



## samuel4me (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am facing an issue while installing newt library via ports. Directory path is /usr/ports/devel/newt. When I run the command `make install clean` within that directory I am getting the following error message:

```
(cd /usr/ports/devel/newt/work/newt-0.52.16 && install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 whiptcl.so /usr/ports/devel/newt/work/stage/usr/local/lib/whip0.52.16)
install: whiptcl.so: No such file or directory
*** [post-install] Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/newt.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/newt.
```

Any idea regarding the issue? 
Thanks.
samuel


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you enable TCL? Turn it off, it should be off by default.


----------



## samuel4me (Jan 27, 2014)

hi

I didn't enable TCL, and its not installed. 
anything else u suggest me to look into.

Await for some reply to troubleshoot the issue 

thanks.


----------

